# Travel Cash - specifically USD



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I need to buy some USD to give as a wedding present... rather than rely solely on comparison sites, any recommendations?

TIA :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

The Post Office usually give good rates iirc


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i had seen today postoffice was 1.56 when i was in


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Tesco or m&s and I think the money shop .... We get our money from tescos though, usually good rates and if you have a tesco credit card you can put the money on ths without getting hit with the 2.5% fee.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

unless the rates are wildly different from place to place, you're looking at pennies in terms of difference.

Personally I'd just go to any travel agent, bank or post office.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

As said - Tesco, Post Office or M&S

Check who you bank with - depending on who and what type of account you have you can sometomes get favoured rates on currency


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

I always do a check on moneysaving expert site

http://travelmoney.moneysavingexpert.com/

and I've done collection and also delivery for Euros and also dollars in the past. Used Post office, Tesco, Sainsbury, Thomas Cook, Travelex, travel premier and a few others. Not had a problem with any of them


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Travelex was the best rates by miles when I went last year.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.chequecentre.co.uk/foreign-currency/

I've had my USD from my local Cheque Centre the past 4 or 5 visits, and they've beaten the Post Office and my Bank for rates. However, if buying allot in bulk it's much better to do it online, we managed an extra $100 or so last time, enough for a nice meal or something so definately worth shopping about. The above mentioned Tesco's, Travelex, and other services are very good and delivery is quick!

Good luck. And more importantly, have a good time


----------

